# Black Chevy Logo Rim Caps



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have an LTZ with the 18 inch rims. The rims have the yellow chevy logo in the middle and a buddy told me i can pop out the little cap that the logo is on and replace it with a cap that has a black chevy logo on it. Does anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah, pop them out and do it yourself!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You can tape them off and plastidip them yourself in a few minutes. If you don't like it/ mess up, just peel it off and redo it.


----------



## whatsstuckk5 (Mar 4, 2012)

i just popped mine off, masked, sanded and sprayed down the same black metallic that is on my bowties and corner marker lenses. plasti-dip would be easier, but im real particular.


----------

